# Puppy colour help



## Hamsterfurballs (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello there!

We went to look at puppies today. I would please like any assistance in determining the coat colours (as we've narrowed it down) to what they might grow up into. (THank you!) :help: These are the three ones we narrowed it down to.

Will the blacks turn into bi colour and does the pup number 1 - the sable-ish one look like he might turn dark sable?

Included are pictures of:

The Father

A dog that looks just like the mother 

Pup 1

From front and behind

Pup 2
2 frontal shots
Seems to have pencilling on the paws

Pup 3
Has a tiny bit of white on its chest
Just one frontal shot


----------



## Hamsterfurballs (Oct 20, 2014)

P.s they are currently six weeks old


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The non-sable ones are probably black and tan, not bi-color, especially if one parent is west German show line.

I have a sable dog with a black and red west German show line father, and a lighter sable working line mother. He is now 1 year old and is just what I would call a plain ol' sable. Not particularly light or dark. He looked a lot like Pup 1 and this is him now:









The breeder should be able to tell you what the pups may look like and provide the pedigree so you can see other relatives and make a good guess, but really the temperament and match for your lifestyle should be of far greater priority.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Pup 1 - Sable (not dark/black sable)

Pup 2/3 - Black and Tan, most likely a regular saddle back


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agree with the others. 

The sable pup will most likely be a regular, bit lighter sable, like the Dad. May even be a patterned sable since the Mom is a Saddle-back. 

The two black and tans will be black and tans. Not bi-colours.


----------



## Hamsterfurballs (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you -also, this is a better picture of the father


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The sables will probably be nice red sables, not light but definitely not "black" sable and probably not super dark either.


----------

